# Malvern 30th Sept



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

I have booked for a pitch at the Malvern Showground rally on Sept 30th to Oct 2nd. Johny Cash tribute playing.
Anyone else from here going ?


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry cant join you Pete but I can bump you
Jim


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*More coming*

Got another couple coming. Goldwing friends from London. Might have two more couples who are interested as well.
So we can have some mutual banter for amusement.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Heatwave*

Well, wasn't that a great weekend. Heatwave as well as van waves.
Had super weather and company to make the whole weekend enjoyable. Only criticsm is that there was no one on site selling gas. One I had leaked contents somewhere on the journey, but spare was full.


----------

